# I did my own acrylics.



## ashleydenise (Sep 13, 2009)

I really miss having my nails done, but I can't because I can't afford the maintenence.... So I saved my change (literally) and bought a nail drill! I got a $50 one from Sally's but I think I need to exchange it because it turns on and off.... Anyways, they're def too short, and a little thick but give me a few months and I'm sure I'll do them fine... 
Pic?! =]


----------



## nickyc (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow!  They look great!


----------



## xobaby89 (Sep 13, 2009)

they look fine


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 13, 2009)

good job!! I think they look great!


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks girls, I'm super excited to learn how to do them!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 14, 2009)

They look really good!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 14, 2009)

they look great... i had to look for tutorials on youtube, it looks pretty easy to do them... im just afraid it will damage my ouw nails


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_they look great... i had to look for tutorials on youtube, it looks pretty easy to do them... im just afraid it will damage my ouw nails
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what gave me the idea =]

I was watching them and I was like dang, If I can learn how to do my own makeup and I know how far I've come doing that, then I can learn nails in time too. I was showing my aunt and she was like "Well it took you long enough, I was wondering when you were gonna try and learn, you'll get it, you're a perfectionist" so that made me happy =]

And I'm not too worried about damaging my nails, I had acrylics for years and I feel that If I do them myself it's probably healthier, because I'm the only one using the stuff.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

Those look really nice!  Pretty color!


----------



## onlyoneeye (Sep 15, 2009)

For the first time they look great. You can always file them down more the next time you change the nail color. That's what I like about doing my own, you can tweak them however you like whenever you feel like it.  

I've been doing my own acrylics for 3 years. You willget better with practice. I learned from paying very close attention when I got my nails done in the salon.

I got my drill for $25 at a nail supply place. The rest of my supplies I buy online. Saves me a fortune. 

Keep up the good work. Don't give up and you'll get much better and you're nails will look fabulous.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 15, 2009)

whats nail drill???


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, they look really nice for your first time! I bet you with just a few more times you will have pro results for so much less. I'm also learning how to give myself mani/pedis at home so I don't have to pay for them, but don't have to neglect myself either.


----------



## User67 (Sep 15, 2009)

For your first time they look really good!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2009)

Great job for your 1st time. I learned to do acrylics in college. Great way to save and make a little money.


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onlyoneeye* 

 
_For the first time they look great. You can always file them down more the next time you change the nail color. That's what I like about doing my own, you can tweak them however you like whenever you feel like it.  

I've been doing my own acrylics for 3 years. You willget better with practice. I learned from paying very close attention when I got my nails done in the salon.

I got my drill for $25 at a nail supply place. The rest of my supplies I buy online. Saves me a fortune. 

Keep up the good work. Don't give up and you'll get much better and you're nails will look fabulous._

 
Thank you so much! I filed them down again yesterday and they already look better. I'm happy to hear from someone who actually does their own that I have hope hah =]


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_whats nail drill???_

 
 The electric file they use in the nail shops.


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Wow, they look really nice for your first time! I bet you with just a few more times you will have pro results for so much less. I'm also learning how to give myself mani/pedis at home so I don't have to pay for them, but don't have to neglect myself either._

 
I've been giving myself pedis forever, people say they look like they're done in a shop so I guess that's good. I do miss having someone else do them for me though, I love my feet touched, it's so relaxing lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_I've been giving myself pedis forever, people say they look like they're done in a shop so I guess that's good. I do miss having someone else do them for me though, I love my feet touched, it's so relaxing lol_

 
lol i am the opposite i am so ticklish!! i have been doing my own pedis for years and people always think i got them done.
your nails look great, i tried to them myself but suck haha. i stick with broadway glue ons if i need a night out look and i love it but  do not admit to that very often


----------



## KeishaG14 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so glad I stumbled upon this thread because I'm going to start doing my own nails next year probably Jan or Feb when I get some more money.  I too have been watching YouTube and that's what inspired me as well.

What brands of supplies to you ladies use?  I was told to use the same brand for the liquid and acrylics and all.  Also, what brand of drill do you ladies have?


----------

